# Extending stay.



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

If during a 90 day stay in Italy I want to extend to 6 months or more, what are my options and where do I go to make this happen?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

legally? go back to america and get a different visa or wait 90 days and come back or get married. 

as far as I know - you can't extend the visa while you're already here


----------



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

That is what I was afraid of. My g/f and I cannot get married, because she will lose her (ENPAM) pension. No way to use an immigration lawyer and have everything done through him?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not usually. The deal is that a visa allows you to enter a country. To stick around, you need to get a residence permit. And the rule is generally that visas can only be obtained at a consulate (i.e. outside the country), whereas a residence permit is only available inside the country.

Most European countries make little or no use of immigration attorneys other than for things like asylum or refugee status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I presume that you do not have any Italian blood coursing through your veins...


----------



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

Only in my dreams . .  I have lived in Mexico since my retirement in 2008, my g/f (from the Piedmont area, Italy) joined me here 3 years ago. Looks like I am going to be visiting Miami a few times to the consulate, what joy that will be


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mazatlan_beach_bum said:


> Only in my dreams . .  I have lived in Mexico since my retirement in 2008, my g/f (from the Piedmont area, Italy) joined me here 3 years ago. Looks like I am going to be visiting Miami a few times to the consulate, what joy that will be


You have to visit the consulate which serves the place where you legally reside. For you, that sounds like Mexico City. See Il visto per l'Italia for details.

Can you meet the income requirements (generally thought to be around €30,000 per year) for an Elective Residency visa?


----------



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

I can meet the residency requirements - I tried to call the MX Italian Consulate, but they never answered. Emailed them 2 times in the last month, with no answer also. Woe is me


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

To apply in Miami (or any other consulate) you will have to present proof of residence within the consulate's jurisdiction. Assuming you were originally from Florida, do you still have your driver's license? Do you have family there that you can bunk with and claim their home as your residence?

I'm not promising that would work, but I doubt you'd be the first to try.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Note that's _passive_ income -- pensions, annuities, rents, dividends, royalties, etc. -- or the wealth equivalent. An ER visa does not allow employment.


----------



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a bank account in the US with a legal address there, my driver's license in from Mexico, but I carry a FL State ID card as well as my VA ID. The MX Italian consulate I would visit is in Guadalajara, it is closer to where I live.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mazatlan_beach_bum said:


> I have a bank account in the US with a legal address there, my driver's license in from Mexico, but I carry a FL State ID card as well as my VA ID. The MX Italian consulate I would visit is in Guadalajara, it is closer to where I live.


That one is an "honorary consulate" - I don't believe they can issue visas.

Follow the instructions on the link I posted previously; at the very least, I would email the embassy in Mexico City (info provided when you answer the queries) and inquire about the visa process and whether you can apply at an honorary consulate.


----------



## Mazatlan_beach_bum (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks accbgb, I will pursue the info you have given.


----------

